# International Maritime Coast Station Event



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

To those who may have missed original announcement in Amateur Radio Skeds/Special Event Station post 1 Radio Room forum..
This week-end 13/14 November... TM3GND








SX1SVA EVENT :: Dx Plus - Official Website


MARITIME COASTAL RADIO STATIONS REVIVAL - MCRS




dx-plus-hellenic-radio-amateur-team6.webnode.gr


----------

